# How to ship a Rod and Reel



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I'm selling a TLD 30 with a 6ft rod. I have a guy in TX that wants it but I have no idea of how to safely ship it. Any ideas or how to make or buy a tube to fit that big of a reel on a rod?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Just use cardboard box and newspaper/bubble wrap. That's how they ship them from suppliers. Buy the insurance.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

You can also stop by somewhere like George's Marine Electronics or somewhere that sells antennaes and ask them if they have a tube that you can buy. They're perfect for shipping rods. Reel, of course, would have to be shipped in a seperate box.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Usually sellers on Ebay ship a rod in a pvc tube and the reel in a box. 2 packages. Otherwise bubble wrap it around and around spiraling around and around from a bubble wrap roll and then wrap with brown kraft paper spriraling around or making a rolled up package and lots of brown tape. Or again just use the 2 inch pvc tube and a box. They are quicker and cost about the same.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a few pvc tubes in my garage if anyone needs them!!


----------



## seashaker (Mar 6, 2009)

*shipping*



aerialjc said:


> I'm selling a TLD 30 with a 6ft rod. I have a guy in TX that wants it but I have no idea of how to safely ship it. Any ideas or how to make or buy a tube to fit that big of a reel on a rod?


 believe i have some cardboard tubes in the attic that i've used for shipping rods 
your wecome to one. i'm in gb.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

PVC tubes work great!


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

In your experience how much would the shipping be on the tube method? I'm going to be in California for 3-4months and was planning on bringing my reels in my luggage and just buying cheap rods, but if its economical ill just have someone ship my rods out too.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

MacD said:


> In your experience how much would the shipping be on the tube method? I'm going to be in California for 3-4months and was planning on bringing my reels in my luggage and just buying cheap rods, but if its economical ill just have someone ship my rods out too.


If you have 7 business days worth of time to ship from here to Cal., the pvc tubes shipped UPS is the most economical. Priority mail would be expensive. A rod is not heavy or the pvc tube. So from pcola to cal. I would estimate to be around $15 per rod shipped through a UPS store. There is a UPS store on Barrancas next to Warrington Bank right by Food World. They can give you an actual estimate with a rod and tube in hand to weigh on a scale.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Snap the rod into pieces under 12 inches and ship in one of them "if it fits, it ships" boxes...
But the buyer may not think it was as funny as I do...

Brent


----------

